# Discount code on norfolk line. Beware!!



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of you may want to take advantage of this discount booking code (Mod insert. Beware. See this morning's posts by Bubblehead and Zebedee. Have also edited your title DTP)

20:35:17 +0100 (CET)

From: "Norfolkline" <[email protected]>

Book your Dover - Dunkirk crossing by 31/01/10 for travel between 06/01/10 - 16/12/10 and take £5 OFF each leg of your journey.
That's a saving of £10 on any return trip!

If you are unsure of your travel dates, don't worry, book now and amend for free up to 31/05/10.

Sail Dover - France from,

£19

each way, car + 4
any length of stay

Book online or call 0844 847 5030
quoting offer code^ EBF

Norfolkline also operates ferry services from Liverpool to Belfast and Dublin, and from Rosyth (Scotland) to Zeebrugge (Belgium), go to norfolkline.com for more information.

Terms and conditions: *£10 off return fares and £5 off each way fares only applies to this offer. Book by 31/01/2010 for travel between 06/01/2010 - 16/12/2010. Fare increases as a result of booking amendments may apply. Offer is valid for a car (up to 2.4 metres high) and up to 4 passengers or a motorcycle and sidecar/trailer and up to 2 passengers. Supplements apply for additional passengers. Bookings are non refundable. Amendments made after the 31/05/10 will be subject to a £20 fee. Offer is sub ject to availability. From fare quoted includes all surcharges. A £5 booking fee applies to telephone reservations. Norfolkline terms and conditions apply (see website for details). ^PLEASE NOTE: Offer code EBF must be entered in capital letters on the website.

Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in motorhome chat :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Or continental touring.


I was just checking to see if the mods were on the christmas party doo daa
All paid out of our subs. plus the expenses of getting to the illustrious venue.
Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Or continental touring.
> 
> I was just checking to see if the mods were on the christmas party doo daa
> All paid out of our subs. plus the expenses of getting to the illustrious venue.
> Dave p


Someone is on duty and spring cleaning :wink: however they may well have been on the doo daa :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our dog used to have two doo daas until he was snipped. :roll: 

dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Not so Ferry Nice*

Hello Travellers

I tried to book using the Norfolk special deal "Doo Daa" today and kept geting a failure message plus (this was for the bike BTW) the fare was £60 return which seems like a 50% increase on last year.

I will try the regular - not special deal - system and see how that pans out

Cheers

Dave

Edit - I just tried the regular "vanilla" booking no "special discount code" and it came to £44 return

WTF??

D

PS I am a big fan of Norfolk Lines but this seems to be a bit of a con (IMHO)
Edit for poor abbreviation spelling...


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ferry*

i just booked for out beginning of march back end of april normally £110 now only £84 woohoo have to book some more dates quick this is for a 10mtr van towing suzi.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just got a quote using EBF offer code £618, no code £164 for a 9m van. What a fantastic offer 8O 

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I just had a look as well Andy - and was going to post a warning . . . but you have already done it!  

Without the offer code £104
With the offer code £438

That ain't the way it's supposed to work!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------

